# wanted help of the whereabouts of jack



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

if anyone knows the whereabouts of this dog please pm as im desperate to know where this dog is and the condition of him reward offered


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

oh he is georgeous !! i hope he is ok ??


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I know what you mean. Di is wanting to know whats happened to the Lhasa as she has refused to answer any of di's calls! And she still hasn't paid for him either!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

aparrently emmaj has now moved im offering a 200 pound reward for jacks safe return to me


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I notice the usual Emma Defenders are keeping quite. 
Has she moved to Leeds or is she still in Halifax. Has she sold the dogs on? 
How has she afforded to get up to 8 Skunks now when she hasn't paid those that she owes?

How many others now don't know where the animal they sold, to emma on tick, which haven't yet been paid for?

Where is Jack?
Where is the Lhasa?

Where is the supposed PM results for the dead baby skunk, again not paid for?

Those who are hiding behind your own lies on Emma are no better. After all, your aiding and abetting a criminal.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Am I right in thinking some members here are good friends with Emma? If so, come on people, give others piece of mind and let them know (via pm!) if the dogs are OK, because it's obvious emmaJ isn't going to. 
I have lost all respect for EmmaJ, I can't believe anybody can be so awful.


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

I thought emmaj used to rescue animals, what has she done?


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> I notice the usual Emma Defenders are keeping quite.
> Has she moved to Leeds or is she still in Halifax. Has she sold the dogs on?
> How has she afforded to get up to 8 Skunks now when she hasn't paid those that she owes?
> 
> ...


 also how is my cat that i wasnt allowed to see, when the 2 i brought home were in a right old state when i got them home.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Jayne2269 said:


> I thought emmaj used to rescue animals, what has she done?


there is a thread(i think it was in classifieds chat section) but its a while ago now so you may hae to do some searching


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

maybe not
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/classified-chat/317001-emmaj.html


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

She basicly got animals on tick, claiming to others that they were rescued. She would then cry her eyes out about the nasty owners then wanting the animal back after she had concocted a pack of lies about them. Thinking that in doing so, she wouldn't have to pay them anything, because all her 'friends' on here, would then back her up, send her money, and defend her.

If they openned their eyes and looked. They would see that she has a serious mental illness where she thinks, that if she claims that she rescued it, then that means she dosen't have to pay for it.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I would go mental if it were me, it's the same as stealing as far as I'm concerned. I think she pulled the wool over a lot of people's eyes. The thread in classifieds was locked by a mod, not sure why.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Does nobody who sold her these animals have her address, i would pop down there just for a chat and nothing more, she is probly struggling and not willing to admit defeat so to say it! i will never after reading this accept nothing but cash if i sould anything, which is a shame as there are some genuine people out there!
Although i find her behaviour absoloutly discusting, i pity her i really do!!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Is this the same person claiming to be "recommended" several times by the RSPCA? In other words inspected.

Why on earth would anyone give her animals on the "tick"? In fact, why on earth would anyone give her animals at all, knowing she'd been reported so many times?

I hope you find your doggies soon folks, but I wouldn't hold my breath, there's probably a good reason why she's moved, ie been reported again.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am unsure if she still used her email or MSN but I can try to contact her via them if it would help?

I am not involved in any of her dealings in any way, shape or form and would be happy to try to be the messenger if it gives people peace of mind.

I know the Lucy was in regular contact with her during the last thread raised - I did speak to Emma on her MSN then so can try again if people would like?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

emma j has just stated now that jack died 2 weeks ago from parvo but at 2 am last night she sent me this text so what do i believe

just so you know someone let all the dogs out my yard while i was sorting washing they had to have jumped over the fence to unbolt the gate i have searched all night and got huskies back but still have springer, samoyed,huskamute,lhasa and jack missing i have contacted whoever needed to keep eye out for them and bring them home if found i have had the night from hell


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> I notice the usual Emma Defenders are keeping quite.
> Has she moved to Leeds or is she still in Halifax. Has she sold the dogs on?
> How has she afforded to get up to 8 Skunks now when she hasn't paid those that she owes?
> 
> ...


I know emmaj ....:gasp:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Is it only the dogs she hasn't paid for that she has been unable to get back then?

Really hope that you get sorted OT and find JAck again - he is a stunning little one 



oldtyme said:


> emma j has just stated now that jack died 2 weeks ago from parvo but at 2 am last night she sent me this text so what do i believe
> 
> just so you know someone let all the dogs out my yard while i was sorting washing they had to have jumped over the fence to unbolt the gate i have searched all night and got huskies back but still have springer, samoyed,huskamute,lhasa and jack missing i have contacted whoever needed to keep eye out for them and bring them home if found i have had the night from hell


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> I know emmaj ....:gasp:


 
Me too


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

so whats the story....???


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

oldtyme said:


> emma j has just stated now that jack died 2 weeks ago from parvo but at 2 am last night she sent me this text so what do i believe
> 
> just so you know someone let all the dogs out my yard while i was sorting washing they had to have jumped over the fence to unbolt the gate i have searched all night and got huskies back but still have springer, samoyed,huskamute,lhasa and jack missing i have contacted whoever needed to keep eye out for them and bring them home if found i have had the night from hell


I dont know wether to be sorry he might be dead or sorry that he might be on the loose somewhere : (

If you know roughly what area she lives in I would contact the local dog warden yourself to see if the dogs have been reported missing.

I think its only fair if anyone does have Emma's contact details that they forward them to the people who are concerned about there animals.

I have been in the same position when I rehomed a dog once, trying to find her was the longest few months of my life. Its the not knowing thats the worst.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Remember this thread I made???
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/325209-parvovirus-warning.html

Now who do you think its about?? I also have the texts related to Jacks very sad passing and Emmas heartbreaking trauma
Can you see why she didnt want to tell you Neil as she thought she would be witch hunted again. She need not have worried it happened anyway................................. If Neil wants to pm me he can but I refuse to talk to anyone else about it


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Shell, I have never heard of a fit fully vaxed dog dying of confirmed Parvo (A sample being sent to the lab, tested and it being confirmed in writting as allot of vets will say Parvo without doing the tests)
I have know people who have thought there dogs were fully vaxed but it turned out they werent and died. 
And I have known young pound dogs who are suffereing from stress contract it withing days of being vaxed and then die. But never a fit healthy fully vaxed dog.
I would find it very odd how one fully vaxed dog in a large pack could contract Parvo and then die.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Is it possible that one dog out of a large pack like Emma's can have parvo and none of the others contract it?

I am not a dog person so forgive me if that is a dumb question


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I hope she hasnt moved to leeds because ive a few choice words for her the sill b*tch i reeally dont care if any wants to defend her the things she said about me is unbelieve and far from teh truth 

All this relates to the dog i rehomed to Emma (Phred) who ive now lost contact with the people who has him due to Emma and her vial posion mouth


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> Is it possible that one dog out of a large pack like Emma's can have parvo and none of the others contract it?
> 
> I am not a dog person so forgive me if that is a dumb question


with the dogs living together it will quite easily be passed around.

The same happened at the kennels a few years back before i started Parvo became a big problem and wiped out one section.

ITs probly a pack of lies to cover her own back.

Did you know i abuse animals because according to her i do.


Neil, I hope you find him ( Unless Emma is telling teh thruth for once which i doubt) and also hope that what happened with the rat i got from you can be put behind us just would of liked to have been warned about it lol

lBut just incase i shall keep my eye out at the kennels just incase he has gone missing and has found his way into the leeds,Bransely, Wakefield or Kirklees area.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Remember this thread I made???
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/325209-parvovirus-warning.html
> 
> Now who do you think its about?? I also have the texts related to Jacks very sad passing and Emmas heartbreaking trauma
> Can you see why she didnt want to tell you Neil as she thought she would be witch hunted again. She need not have worried it happened anyway................................. If Neil wants to pm me he can but I refuse to talk to anyone else about it


Im not being funny shell and no she hasnt 'stolen' anything of me but its not just this dog she hasnt paid for and wont speak to the previous owners about it, maybe instead of texting you her heart felt woes and texting his origional owner she would still have some respect. she owes money, none of that can be written of if the previous owners are being blanked and have had no proof that the dog has in fact died. also the text that was recieved said that jack escaped??? that was at 2am. How exactly would you feel if you rehomed a animal with this girl and it happened to you??
She is a liar, and needs to come foward. Not only has that dog (apparantly) died but i remember someones skunk dieing and her not being willing to get a pm done, but quite readilly refusing to pay.
And if you are in fac still in contact with her tell her to get her fingers out her ears and tell her to ring the people shes robbed!


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

no mention of Eve my old collie hope she went to a good home if she passed her on


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

kerrie said:


> no mention of Eve my old collie hope she went to a good home if she passed her on


:gasp:
How many has she re-homed???


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Did you actually here me say non of the other dogs had it??????????
Yes it can happen Ive discussed it with my vet. Viruses are constantly changing and the vaccines cant keep up with it and also some vaccines fail. They now have a snap test to confirm Parvo. Believe me or not I really dont care.
People were quite happy to give dogs to Emma at the time wernt they and nobody questioned it. People have very short memories on here


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

kerrie said:


> no mention of Eve my old collie hope she went to a good home if she passed her on


 
eve went to a neighbour who had another dog she used to play with in the park kerrie



ps dont let cat know what flavour kittens you have:whistling2:


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

Theres still a discrepancy if the parvo thing is true. If he died two weeks ago how can the parvo warning thread have been about him? Given that that thread runs 19-25 of June.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Did you actually here me say non of the other dogs had it??????????
> Yes it can happen Ive discussed it with my vet. Viruses are constantly changing and the vaccines cant keep up with it and also some vaccines fail. They now have a snap test to confirm Parvo. Believe me or not I really dont care.
> People were quite happy to give dogs to Emma at the time wernt they and nobody questioned it. People have very short memories on here


Thats probly because no one was warned about her, No stories of her people probly too scared to speak up against her for fear of a mob of "Friends" of hers.... i know no one told me about her when i needed to rehome Phred through pressure of a father and brother she seemed liek the perfect person for him and a loving forever home which she said hed have...

I think its far to say its changed and a lot of people are un happy with her.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

''i know emmaj''

me three


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Did you actually here me say non of the other dogs had it??????????
> Yes it can happen Ive discussed it with my vet. Viruses are constantly changing and the vaccines cant keep up with it and also some vaccines fail. They now have a snap test to confirm Parvo. Believe me or not I really dont care.
> People were quite happy to give dogs to Emma at the time wernt they and nobody questioned it. People have very short memories on here


No nobody was comlaining because no one knew what she was up to, now her spiral of lies and deceipt are catching up to her and shes gone and dissapered!! With a house full of free animals that are either dropping dead or being re-homed!!!:devil:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

She buggered off from this forum as she was fed up from the bitchign that goes on on here, me myself have considreed this many times. There are far far to many arguements, no one listens, and people who know NOTHING about the situation butt in, and then it ends up in a big fight, nothing is solved, and everyone is miserable. I personally dont blame her for buggering off, however if she does actually owe money then far doos, some twit 2 years ago stole over £1,000 pounds off me, and as a 19 year old girl who works 4 hours a week for a charity, that took a Bloody long time to save up for....
anyway....


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Shell I wasnt arguing with you. Just pointing out it is very rare in a fit, healthy, fully vaxed dog that lives with allot of other dogs to go down with it and die. Usually there is also another underlying problem which triggers it. And as for the snap tests, I believe there not actually that acurate. Most vets will still send samples off for conformation. Well thats what I was told by the Dogs Trust vet when we sent them a dog that had Parvo like symptoms.

I do feel for you shell as your obviously being a good person and treating Emma like a friend. I really do hope she doesnt take you for a ride along with all these other people.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Shell I wasn't saying that none of the others had it hun and know that you are honest and kind and always tell people the truth - perhaps Emma feels she can talk to you because she knows you aren't 2 faced like some hun (I know I would choose you as a contact were I in a tricky situation also)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Nobody will take me for a ride as I dont buy or sell on tick and I never rehome my animals


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Please don't think I am being a div here Shell but surely it makes sense for Emma to contact one of the most trusted and repsected members of the domestic and exotics to tell them that she has lost a dog to parvo? She knows that people here have no reason at all to doubt you and that you have always been an honest and well liked member here. I know for most of us if you say a cat is a dog, we would beleive you because you have vast amounts of experience with them ya know.

I don't think it boils down to being taken for a ride at all and I do think that Emma should perhaps come on and at least PM those who she is owing to an explaination or at the very least an apology


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im sure if she could she would


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

I would also like to add....... Just because i know emmaj .... (and also the other people who know emmaj) it doesnt make me or us criminals as suggested by pimp'...!!!
If emma does in fact owe anyone any money; yh thats wrong .... but with the bitching and sniping thats gone on i'm not surprised shes f****d off away from the forum.

Also like neils other thread.... if emma owes you money..... either take her to court if you can prove it ..... or basically forget about it! .... learn from your experiences!!!!

Emma doesnt owe me any money ; basically because she has had to give me the cash on the day of the deal.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> I would also like to add....... Just because i know emmaj .... (and also the other people who know emmaj) it doesnt make me or us criminals as suggested by pimp'...!!!
> If emma does in fact owe anyone any money; yh thats wrong .... but with the bitching and sniping thats gone on i'm not surprised shes f****d off away from the forum.
> 
> Also like neils other thread.... if emma owes you money..... either take her to court if you can prove it ..... or basically forget about it! .... learn from your experiences!!!!
> ...


 
Well said


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

kennedykrew said:


> I would also like to add....... Just because i know emmaj .... (and also the other people who know emmaj) it doesnt make me or us criminals as suggested by pimp'...!!!
> If emma does in fact owe anyone any money; yh thats wrong .... but with the bitching and sniping thats gone on i'm not *surprised shes f****d off away from the forum.*
> 
> Also like neils other thread.... if emma owes you money..... either take her to court if you can prove it ..... or basically forget about it! .... learn from your experiences!!!!
> ...


Im not suprised shes fd of seing shes got all these free pets :whistling2:
Anyway im finished, just bought myself a bottle of wine and some doritos and dip mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

ditta said:


> eve went to a neighbour who had another dog she used to play with in the park kerrie
> 
> 
> 
> ps dont let cat know what flavour kittens you have:whistling2:


thanks Ditta maybe I should send cat some pics of the last little lad we have left 
:whistling2:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

sophs87 said:


> Im not suprised shes fued of seing shes got all these free pets :whistling2:
> Anyway im finished, just bought myself a bottle of wine and some doritos and dip mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


fair do's lol..... but my point was serious.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

very strange that its the two dogs that she still has to pay for that have gone missing


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, Remember when I gave you Senna, Clare, and right away emma J was 'If you give another one away I'll have one.'
And I said no. Simple as, even if she came up with the £850 it would still have been a No.





kennedykrew said:


> I would also like to add....... Just because i know emmaj .... (and also the other people who know emmaj) it doesnt make me or us criminals as suggested by pimp'...!!!
> If emma does in fact owe anyone any money; yh thats wrong .... but with the bitching and sniping thats gone on i'm not surprised shes f****d off away from the forum.
> 
> Also like neils other thread.... if emma owes you money..... either take her to court if you can prove it ..... or basically forget about it! .... learn from your experiences!!!!
> ...


 
And Hun. If you read it, It clearly States 'Those that are hiding behind EmmaJ's Lies are no better.'


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

what aload of shit shes a thief shes sold em on.:2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Yes, Remember when I gave you Senna, Clare, and right away emma J was 'If you give another one away I'll have one.'
> And I said no. Simple as, even if she came up with the £850 it would still have been a No.


Yeah i remember... she just conned trusting people, and the people that were totally taking in with her lies cant see it....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

daz666 said:


> what aload of shit shes a thief shes sold em on.:2thumb:


 


And how would you know that ? As it doesnt concern you in the slightest I suggest you find somewhere else to post


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

daz666 said:


> what aload of shit shes a thief shes sold em on.:2thumb:


Well said :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I notice the usual Emma Defenders are keeping quite.
> Has she moved to Leeds or is she still in Halifax. Has she sold the dogs on?
> How has she afforded to get up to 8 Skunks now when she hasn't paid those that she owes?
> 
> ...





Pimperella said:


> Yes, Remember when I gave you Senna, Clare, and right away emma J was 'If you give another one away I'll have one.'
> And I said no. Simple as, even if she came up with the £850 it would still have been a No.
> 
> 
> ...


think its the end bit kennedy crew is on about, as aiding and abettin a criminal would make the aiders and abbetters criminals themselves?


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> And how would you know that ? As it doesnt concern you in the slightest I suggest you find somewhere else to post


an whats it got to do with you.oldtymes my friend an was there when she bullshitted em last saturday with txts.neils gd nature an ppl take the piss.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Yes, Remember when I gave you Senna, Clare, and right away emma J was 'If you give another one away I'll have one.'
> And I said no. Simple as, even if she came up with the £850 it would still have been a No.
> 
> 
> ...


yh pimp' i see what you say, just wanted to clarify those of us who know her arent criminals!
whos hiding though?
I've delivered for you too; so no probs (if anyone thought there was a prob' lol)


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> think its the end bit kennedy crew is on about, as aiding and abettin a criminal would make the aiders and abbetters criminals themselves?


If 'you' know she's screwing people over, and happily lie in her defence then yes, 'you' are aiding and abetting. Allowing a criminal to continue while knowing full well what she is up to.

and to clarify. 'You' is not a named person. Just anyone who is happily lying for her.
My part in this is that I am helping MY friend who is disabled, to get back either the dog or the money. and from what she now knows, she wants the dog back.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> If 'you' know she's screwing people over, and happily lie in her defence then yes, 'you' are aiding and abetting. Allowing a criminal to continue while knowing full well what she is up to.
> 
> and to clarify. 'You' is not a named person. Just anyone who is happily lying for her.
> My part in this is that I am helping MY friend who is disabled, to get back either the dog or the money. and from what she now knows, she wants the dog back.


awww pimp'!!! thats not a fair comment! thats implying i'm involved. 
(i hope youre gonna right that statement)


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> awww pimp'!!! thats not a fair comment! thats implying i'm involved.
> (i hope youre gonna right that statement)


 
i actually get the feelin its implyin i am involved kennedy, as i was the one she quoted. 
As for lyin for Emma, i have defended her in the past yes, though i have never been party to assisting her with animals she hasnt paid for. and i havent lied for her. She never told us about these animals that she got on tick, though i actually believe that she hasnt gone out of her way to do this intentionally. i just think that perhaps shes hit troubles and has found it hard to get herself out, and with the constant bayin for her blood its made it even harder. i dont agree with whats been going on but i also think it could have possibly been sorted out a better way......and i know all im gunna get is "well people have tried" and as i dont know all the details nor have any direct involvement in this i cannot comment further on how things have been done and how they could have been done better

and Pimps, i am also trying to help Dianne. Is she well enough to come on the forum? if not i would appreciate it if you could let her know that i have sent her a message. i cannot find her number as its on my old phone but if she would prefer to speak on the phone if its easier then my number can be passed on


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

kennedykrew said:


> awww pimp'!!! thats not a fair comment! thats implying i'm involved.
> (i hope youre gonna right that statement)



hey were you at York on Sunday the Music was so loud but i thought someone say thats Kennedykrew :lol2: sorry off topic

I hope di gets the dog or her money back she's a lovely person and doesnt deserve to be treated like that


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Could I just ask, how a dog that died of Parvo two weeks ago managed to escape from Emma's in the last day or two? and why its last owner was told it had died then was informed about about it escaping?

What I really dont get is that the skunk and now this dog could all be sorted out just by getting the vets notes on those animals passed onto the people who rehomed them to Emma (obviously that only goes for the dog if he is dead?) But yet the sunks breeders are still waiting to hear back and are still owed money, along with others. 

If Emma still has all the animals and there all fine why isnt she keeping in contact with the people she got them off to let them know there ok and she will be paying them back? Surely that has to be easier than her name being dragged through the mud like this? Which really does make me wonder..


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i actually get the feelin its implyin i am involved kennedy, as i was the one she quoted.
> As for lyin for Emma, i have defended her in the past yes, though i have never been party to assisting her with animals she hasnt paid for. and i havent lied for her. She never told us about these animals that she got on tick, though i actually believe that she hasnt gone out of her way to do this intentionally. i just think that perhaps shes hit troubles and has found it hard to get herself out, and with the constant bayin for her blood its made it even harder. i dont agree with whats been going on but i also think it could have possibly been sorted out a better way......and i know all im gunna get is "well people have tried" and as i dont know all the details nor have any direct involvement in this i cannot comment further on how things have been done and how they could have been done better
> 
> and Pimps, i am also trying to help Dianne. Is she well enough to come on the forum? if not i would appreciate it if you could let her know that i have sent her a message. i cannot find her number as its on my old phone but if she would prefer to speak on the phone if its easier then my number can be passed on





bosshogg said:


> I hope di gets the dog or her money back she's a lovely person and doesnt deserve to be treated like that


 
if I remeber rightly, I was slated for having mentioned this earlier on in the year. And was told how disgusting it was that I had stated in public that she hadn't paid Di.
Just on phone to Di now, given her your number Cat.
And yes Clare, all I want is for her to cough up the dog back to Di.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> *Could I just ask, how a dog that died of Parvo two weeks ago managed to escape from Emma's in the last day or two?* and why its last owner was told it had died then was informed about about it escaping?
> 
> What I really dont get is that the skunk and now this dog could all be sorted out just by getting the vets notes on those animals passed onto the people who rehomed them to Emma (obviously that only goes for the dog if he is dead?) But yet the sunks breeders are still waiting to hear back and are still owed money, along with others.
> 
> If Emma still has all the animals and there all fine why isnt she keeping in contact with the people she got them off to let them know there ok and she will be paying them back? Surely that has to be easier than her name being dragged through the mud like this? Which really does make me wonder..


 
i *think* that was said as she was scared to tell him he had died


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

at the end of the day shed get more respect being honest with people not lying,stealing and god knows what else.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> hey were you at York on Sunday the Music was so loud but i thought someone say thats Kennedykrew :lol2: sorry off topic
> 
> I hope di gets the dog or her money back she's a lovely person and doesnt deserve to be treated like that


ello you ..... KK is a cool band:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> if I remeber rightly, I was slated for having mentioned this earlier on in the year. And was told how disgusting it was that I had stated in public that she hadn't paid Di.
> Just on phone to Di now, given her your number Cat.
> And yes Clare, all I want is for her to cough up the dog back to Di.


again i *think* you got slated as some thought it was diannes place to air what had happened..... though thats water under the bridge and hindsight is a wonderful thing, knowin what we do now you might not have got a slating, but as with the sellers of these pups, everyone believed that all was well n it would be sorted out cos emma has never seemed to be that kind of person. im still not sure if she is i just think she may have gotten herself in a bit too deep and is scared she cant get out of it and didnt intend for any of this to happen..... again this is just what i think n not what i know

much appreciated for passing over my number Laura


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

so she thought she would worry him half to death thinking it prob been run over in pain some where instead.:whistling2:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> at the end of the day shed get more respect being honest with people not lying,stealing and god knows what else.


True say mate ..... but its got nothing to do with you has it!
Really.... when you think about it .... what do you know?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I may be going over to West Yorks next week and can possibly arrange to meet Emma and pick up the dogs to be returned to thier owners should she want me to? Obviously, this is only applicable if anyone can get in touch with her and ask her if it is okay to pass a number or address on to me. 

I don't have a problem with Emma, she hasn't taken anything from me and has always been a friend on the forums and on MSN although we have not met one another. 

I am happy to be a neutral party in this and perhaps go some way towards helping her fix the mess that she is in right now


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

kennedykrew said:


> True say mate ..... but its got **** all to do with you has it!
> Really.... when you think about it .... WTF do you know?


I know ive had my dealings with Emma after her saying shed give my dog a forever home, then rehoming it and telling the owners that i used to abuse him. Compltely ignoring any contact i made with her

Hows that for its got nothing to do with me?

I was in the same boat as Neil is in now but i finally found out where Phred was and now thanks to more lies the people who have him wont speak to me either, but at least i have piece of mind knowing hes safe.


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> at the end of the day shed get more respect being honest with people not lying,stealing and god knows what else.


totally agree bud:2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> again i *think* you got slated as some thought it was diannes place to air what had happened..... though thats water under the bridge and hindsight is a wonderful thing, knowin what we do now you might not have got a slating, but as with the sellers of these pups, everyone believed that all was well n it would be sorted out cos emma has never seemed to be that kind of person. im still not sure if she is i just think she may have gotten herself in a bit too deep and is scared she cant get out of it and didnt intend for any of this to happen..... again this is just what i think n not what i know
> 
> much appreciated for passing over my number Laura


 

I am sure I mentioned back then why I was doing it because of Di's health. Which is the same reason I am now. She can not sit in front of the pc for long but to check her emails every other day. 
So yes, I had taken this on for her as she knows my pc is always on and bar going to the shops I am never more than 150ft (being the length of my garden) away from it. Di should be calling you now.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> I may be going over to West Yorks next week and can possibly arrange to meet Emma and pick up the dogs to be returned to thier owners should she want me to? Obviously, this is only applicable if anyone can get in touch with her and ask her if it is okay to pass a number or address on to me.
> 
> I don't have a problem with Emma, she hasn't taken anything from me and has always been a friend on the forums and on MSN although we have not met one another.
> 
> I am happy to be a neutral party in this and perhaps go some way towards helping her fix the mess that she is in right now


And i'll second that too.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I am sure I mentioned back then why I was doing it because of Di's health. Which is the same reason I am now. She can not sit in front of the pc for long but to check her emails every other day.
> So yes, I had taken this on for her as she knows my pc is always on and bar going to the shops I am never more than 150ft (being the length of my garden) away from it. Di should be calling you now.


got my phone here but it aint ringin, will wait


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I know ive had my dealings with Emma after her saying shed give my dog a forever home, then rehoming it and telling the owners that i used to abuse him. Compltely ignoring any contact i made with her
> 
> Hows that for its got nothing to do with me?
> 
> I was in the same boat as Neil is in now but i finally found out where Phred was and now thanks to more lies the people who have him wont speak to me either, but at least i have piece of mind knowing hes safe.


and was it by chance me who let you know he was okay??? :whistling2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so glad Kathy didnt home her cat to her. 4 times approved my arse. It was in her signature - there's no smoke without fire, she wouldn't have had any of my animals even if I hadn't seen this thread.

She's clearly a collector. Hard times maybe - but you dont continue to get more animals once you've fallen on them. Or get one, pass it on, get another, pass that on, get another, dont get it vaccinated, dies of parvo or gets sold on...


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

My aunt rehomed a cat off Emma - some of you will remember Batfink? Ema said he was from a friend and I never had reason to doubt that. He was "in full health" but actually has an ear condition that is quite serious. MY aunt adores him though and his vocal ways and happily pays all the vets fees to make sure he has the proper care


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

kennedykrew said:


> and was it by chance me who let you know he was okay??? :whistling2:


 
I dont think so no.. pretty much sur eit was someone called Lucy


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I dont think so no.. pretty much sur eit was someone called Lucy


and you didnt pm me about him too???:gasp:


----------



## avfc19 (Aug 11, 2008)

lmfao u lot are pathetic who the hell are you to judge others!!!!!!!!!! he wants to know were his dog is fair play were does everyone else get off accusin emma of doin stuff its between them and her not you lot who ave got nout to do wit it now grow the f**k up and get a F****n life


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

kennedykrew said:


> and you didnt pm me about him too???:gasp:


I cant seem to find any PM's so do forgive me but i sent a lot fo PMs out about Phred trying to find him.





avfc19 said:


> lmfao u lot are pathetic who the hell are you to judge others!!!!!!!!!! he wants to know were his dog is fair play were does everyone else get off accusin emma of doin stuff its between them and her not you lot who ave got nout to do wit it now grow the f**k up and get a F****n life


Public Forum?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Who is accusing? Far as I am aware, aside from those of us who are actually neutral in this and offering to help, the other people are involved in one way or another!

In fairness, you probably weren't even on the forum to see half the stuff that went on!


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I dont think so no.. pretty much sur eit was someone called Lucy


I've still got the pm's if you wanna argue the toss?????:whistling2:


----------



## avfc19 (Aug 11, 2008)

yh but in all fairness what has it got to do wit any of us and pointin the finger and callin names ent helpin is it!!! its pathetic though that the second some one slates some one else the whole forum needs to ave a go aswell u all need to get over yourselves and keep ure nose out


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I cant seem to find any PM's *so do forgive me* but i sent a lot fo PMs out about Phred trying to find him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kennedykrew said:


> I've still got the pm's if you wanna argue the toss?????:whistling2:


Put your claws away and read back a bit :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

The only person/s I have accused have been Emma J herself. And those that are lying for her.

If your not lying for her then I am not accusing you. However if you know you are lying for her, then 'you' yourself know that 'you' would be accused.
Those not lying for her even if they are or were friends, having nothing to fear. Only those who KNOW they are guility.
NO names mentioned either way. You'll know who you are yourself.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

avfc19 said:


> yh but in all fairness what has it got to do wit any of us and pointin the finger and callin names ent helpin is it!!! its pathetic though that the second some one slates some one else the whole forum needs to ave a go aswell u all need to get over yourselves and keep ure nose out


When the same thing has happened to other people its a little hard not to get involved espically if its happened to you aswel.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> They would see that she has a serious mental illness where she thinks, that if she claims that she rescued it, then that means she dosen't have to pay for it.


OMG HOW COULD YOU SAY SUCH A THING?! :whip:



sophs87 said:


> Does nobody who sold her these animals have her address, i would pop down there just for a chat and nothing more, she is probly struggling and not willing to admit defeat so to say it! i will never after reading this accept nothing but cash if i sould anything, which is a shame as there are some genuine people out there!
> Although i find her behaviour absoloutly discusting, i pity her i really do!!


hun im sure she could do without the people from here going to see her so they can gossip n what she is doing when they got home

"Surely that has to be easier than her name being dragged through the mud like this??"


but hun her name has been dragged through the mud that many times she wont get in contact through fear and heartbreak i have to say im sick and tired of emma this emma that your all like childeren in a playground and tbh yet again im contemplating leaving this place because the people on here are only gunna slate me once i leave so............. 

"i know emmaj :gasp:"

"me too"

"me three"

me four! x


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Put your claws away and read back a bit :lol2:


read it sunshine.... but i dont like people saying stuff then dont acknowledge they were wrong with what i said. ..... Like your comment and pimps comment.


----------



## avfc19 (Aug 11, 2008)

yh but does it make u feel all high and mighty to slate someone is that how u get your kicks man why cant people keep it to pm or keep it civil and im only avin a go at the people who ave accused her or made there minds up wit out hearin both sides but then its still got nout to do wit any of us apart from the ones involved​


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

kennedykrew said:


> read it sunshine.... but i dont like people saying stuff then dont acknowledge they were wrong with what i said. ..... Like your comment and pimps comment.


Maybe i should of re worded it to forgive me = Sorry which either way is an apology.

and i still have a right to say my point as ive had dealing with Emma myself there sharing my experience will aid other not falling for her traps of fake trust.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Maybe i should of re owrded it to forgive me = Sorry which either way is an apology.
> 
> and i still have a right to say my point as ive had dealing with Emma myself there sharing my experience will aid other not falling for her traps of fake trust.


yh fair do's mark..... i just got offended cos you denied knowledge of what i found out for you.
Likewise pimperella made accusations about people lying for emma, implying people who know her are crim's, but shes just making excuses about it now.:devil:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

kennedykrew said:


> *yh fair do's mark..... i just got offended cos you denied knowledge of what i found out for you.*
> Likewise pimperella made accusations about people lying for emma, implying people who know her are crim's, but shes just making excuses about it now.:devil:


Thats only becaus ei sent many many PM's out about Phred i cant keep track of whos i sent to who and im not looking back through my PM's as ive still got ones for Emma lurking about which will just annoy me even more.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

kennedykrew said:


> yh fair do's mark..... I just got offended cos you denied knowledge of what i found out for you.
> Likewise pimperella made accusations about people lying for emma, implying people who know her are crim's, but shes just making excuses about it now.:devil:


 
did i mention your bloody name?! You incriminated yourself!


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Thats only becaus ei sent many many PM's out about Phred i cant keep track of whos i sent to who and im not looking back through my PM's as ive still got ones for Emma lurking about which will just annoy me even more.


Delete them and move on bud' ... dont let it get to you.
Phreds fine as im sure you know.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok I have to say I don't know Emmaj and I have had no financial dealings with her. She has given me very helpful advice in the past for which I was very grateful.

BUT I followed the last thread and now this one, and there is something very wrong here. This is not some personal vendetta against her. This is a LOT of people with issues over payments, the whereabouts of their former animals, or both.

I really hope the mods do not lock this one. The important thing here is what has happened to these dogs. And in the case of Jack, if it is a parvo death then there is surely no reason why evidence cannot be provided of that.

I find a lot of the information that's come out in these two threads very worrying tbh, but PLEASE don't use this thread to slate Emma or it will be locked and the fate of these dogs might never be known.

And sadly this is a lesson yet again for us all about not trus6ting anyone to pay on tic.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> did i mention your bloody name?! You incriminated yourself!


No you just did it straight after my post.... whats up with ya??? ffs
you made out those who know emma where criminals....
no you didnt mention names.... just implied this.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

kennedykrew said:


> No you just did it straight after my post.... whats up with ya??? ffs
> you made out those who know emma where criminals....
> no you didnt mention names.... just implied this.


 
No. I 'made out' that those that were lying for her were criminals.

I was making a brew while doing that post so hadn't even seen yours when i pressed that magic button called 'submit reply'


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

just spoke to diane :2thumb:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

well whos lieing for her? lieing about what? 
i dont understand????


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

kennedykrew said:


> well whos lieing for her? lieing about what?
> i dont understand????


 
wouldn't we all like to know. Sadly those lying for her are blind and don't feel guilt. So hardly likely to stand up and say that they are lying for her!

if you don't understand or are not lying, why are you here?


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> wouldn't we all like to know. Sadly those lying for her are blind and don't feel guilt. So hardly likely to stand up and say that they are lying for her!
> 
> if you don't understand or are not lying, why are you here?


yes it looks like emma owes people money... maybe.
what would i lie about? or what have i lied about??? thats what i dont understand.
i know youre sticking up for a friend..... but who would lie for emma? and lie about what????


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just spoke to diane :2thumb:


 
cool

It truely ain't right tho.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I dont understand whos lying either its all rather confusing tbh. I have told Neil all I know by pm I cant do much more than that as I dont actually know anymore


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

kennedykrew said:


> yes it looks like emma owes people money... maybe.
> what would i lie about? or what have i lied about??? thats what i dont understand.
> i know youre sticking up for a friend..... but who would lie for emma? and lie about what????


 
I didn't say you lied did I? but in your own little world your insisting I am with your constant pm's pleading your NOT LYING.

yes people would lie for her and have been doing!
As to where the dogs are for a bloody start!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> cool
> 
> It truely ain't right tho.


i know it isnt but hopefully we might get somewhere now <<fingers crossed>> you can pm me if you wish to know what was discussed. though no personal details were discussed about emma as i dont know any nor would divulge if i did just so people know


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> I dont understand whos lying either its all rather confusing tbh. I have told Neil all I know by pm I cant do much more than that as I dont actually know anymore


I've told Neil too.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> what would i lie about? or what have i lied about??? thats what i dont understand.
> i know youre sticking up for a friend..... but who would lie for emma? and lie about what????





Shell195 said:


> I dont understand whos lying either its all rather confusing tbh. I have told Neil all I know by pm I cant do much more than that as I dont actually know anymore


 
I'm guessing it was a general statement that IF anybody is lying about anything then they are aiding and abetting a criminal; rather than pointing fingers and saying x, y and z are lying for her.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know it isnt but hopefully we might get somewhere now <<fingers crossed>> you can pm me if you wish to know what was discussed. though no personal details were discussed about emma as i dont know any nor would divulge if i did just so people know


 
I'll just ring Di. 
As you now know, she has been very wronged on this.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> I didn't say you lied did I? but in your own little world your insisting I am with your constant pm's pleading your NOT LYING.
> 
> yes people would lie for her and have been doing!
> As to where the dogs are for a bloody start!


well i've told you what i know through pm hun.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Meko said:


> I'm guessing it was a general statement that IF anybody is lying about anything then they are aiding and abetting a criminal; rather than pointing fingers and saying x, y and z are lying for her.


 
that was exactly it hun. spot on. which was why i even clarified it by saying that 'you' did not mean anyone person, just those that are lying.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

whoah whoah!!!! .... pleading i'm not lying?????
lets start showing the pm's shall we????

DONT try those kinda mind games pimp'.....
are we putting our pm's on open forum???

cos i've pleaded nowt to no-one!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> ''i know emmaj''
> 
> me three


me four!!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

kennedykrew said:


> whoah whoah!!!! .... pleading i'm not lying?????
> lets start showing the pm's shall we????
> 
> DONT try those kinda mind games pimp'.....
> ...


 


kennedykrew said:


> Hey Laura... i fully understand all that hun'; i really do. I personally havent seen any wrongdoing by emma, not in person nor from what shes told me.
> That doesnt mean she hasnt; just that she hasnt told me, and everything i've collected for her was paid for in full.
> As far as i know she only has huskies left. I dont know about the Lhasso, i've never seen it. but the bulldog did die. *A few others were rehomed and one... maybe 2 returned to owners.*
> *Skunks rehomed and some mice too.*
> ...


Just been told that they haven't been sold and that she still has them.



kennedykrew said:


> Well she'd have emma by the balls so to speak!!!
> but please dont make me out to be involved!
> and you still havent put that right have you!!! lol


Show me where I said that YOU, YES THSI TIME ACTUALLY MEANING YOU, have lied or where involved? So What have I to 'put right'?



kennedykrew said:


> I hope youre gonna replyon the bit what i said????


Why? When I never actauly accused you of lying?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know it isnt but hopefully we might get somewhere now <<fingers crossed>> you can pm me if you wish to know what was discussed. though no personal details were discussed about emma as i dont know any nor would divulge if i did just so people know


 
Can I just say. That for once, you thought things through before posting. And in no way were you accused of Lying on this thread. You Know all the details of those who are owe money. Well done for conducting yourself in a good light.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Fair do's pimp... these are all my pm's too.
Default Re: emma
THOSE THAT KNOW THEY ARE LYING! SIMPLE!!!
IF YOUR NOT LYING FOR HER, THEN WHY ARE YOU BREAKNECK TRYING TO CONFIRM YOUR NOT?
IF YOUR NOT LYING THEN WHY ARE YOU STRESSING ABOUT IT!

Quote:
Originally Posted by kennedykrew
whos that then?
Quote:
Originally Posted by Pimperella
Sorry? Did I name you?
Those that are guilty of lyiong for her will know themselves if they are!

Quote:
Originally Posted by kennedykrew
I hope youre gonna replyon the bit what i said????
Quote:
Originally Posted by Pimperella
I know factually about Di.
I know that she signed an agreement that if she couldn't keep the lhasa he was to be returned to Di. She still hasn't paid for him but she has sold him on! How fair is that!

Quote:
Originally Posted by kennedykrew
Quote:
Originally Posted by Pimperella
Hi
My part in this is that Di is a very close Friend. She is struggling at the moment with her illness and has been trapped in her house for months as she is unable to walk. Her ex is taking care of the animals for her. I am just so dam annoyed that she has ripped off not only my friend, but a disabled lady living off Benifits! That is what I am diosgusted about. Because Di can not do this for herself at the moment and is full aware of what I am doing for her, that is why I am trying to get something back for her. I gain nothing from this, no monet, nothing.
I'm known for being a cold hearted bitch with people. This is because ******************************, not something I band around but
with me things are black or white and no shades of grey inbetween. So all I see is someone who has taken quite a lot of animals on tick, with excuses of had vet bills to pay etc so they feel sorry and then say pay me when you can. With no intention of paying, as everyone so far I have spoken to has said much the same, excuses day to get animal about a vet bill and not having the cash.
I just think it is very sus that the dogs she has not paid for are missing or dead.
Having just been told that social services made her get rid of the animals. That one had Parvo, that they were both advertised last week in freeads. All I want to know is where is the lhasa she had off Di. Di now wants him back rather than her paying up what she owes.
Laura
Hey Laura... i fully understand all that hun'; i really do. I personally havent seen any wrongdoing by emma, not in person nor from what shes told me.
That doesnt mean she hasnt; just that she hasnt told me, and everything i've collected for her was paid for in full.
As far as i know she only has huskies left. I dont know about the Lhasso, i've never seen it. but the bulldog did die. A few others were rehomed and one... maybe 2 returned to owners.
Skunks rehomed and some mice too.
Emma has been through the mill a bit, and i doubt she'll be back on rfuk. Deserved or not??? i dont know.... but i've seen no proof of certain allegations.
doesnt mean its not true.... but i've done nothing wrong .
cheers ...... ed
__________________


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Can I just say. That for once, you thought things through before posting. And in no way were you accused of Lying on this thread. You Know all the details of those who are owe money. Well done for conducting yourself in a good light.


i think things through before postin quite often actually, its just if i dont agree with you then you assume i havent.

believe it or not pimps i like to help whenever i can, and im pretty sure you knew this from personal experience before we had our falling out. if i can continue to help i will, as di is our friend too


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> Fair do's pimp... these are all my pm's too.
> Default Re: emma
> THOSE THAT KNOW THEY ARE LYING! SIMPLE!!!
> IF YOUR NOT LYING FOR HER, THEN WHY ARE YOU BREAKNECK TRYING TO CONFIRM YOUR NOT?
> ...


 
Ed...
if you're going to quote a pm can you have a read through it first so not to post personal information especially when it's something they've said they don't make public knowledge.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Meko said:


> Ed...
> if you're going to quote a pm can you have a read through it first so not to post personal information especially when it's something they've said they don't make public knowledge.


yh edited and apologised meko.:gasp:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

EDIT - cross posted sorry


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> yh edited and apologised meko.:gasp:


took me 3 attempts to word that so i didn't look like i was being arsey...


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

it becomes obvious who the animal keepers.. and who the animal HOARDERS are.. and whos husbandry, morality and sense flies out the window with their addiction to buying and breeding animals..

animal keeping and animal addiction are two seperate things.. and nothing good ever comes from addiction.. theres plenty on here whos ability to be fair with people.. and shocking husbandry goes unnoticed till something like this happens..


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

kennedykrew said:


> fair do's lol..... but my point was serious.


My point was 100% serious hun, but its like banging your head against a brick wall, i dont know how by agreeing to get animals on tick , not paying, animals are dieing, shes ignoring EVERYONE she still has anyone sticking up for her! shes also supported by decent rescuers on here but is doing the worst thing possible, rescueing animals and passing them on! fair enough dont come on the forums but at least contact those who you owe money tp, she is a theif! too ashamed to show her face! Shameful!!


----------



## shiprakaul (Aug 6, 2009)

Cute dog! When and how did you lose it? I will pray it is ok wherever it is. Have you tried searching your neighboring area? Might have wandered off somewhere nearby. 
Shipra


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

shiprakaul said:


> Cute dog! When and how did you lose it? I will pray it is ok wherever it is. Have you tried searching your neighboring area? Might have wandered off somewhere nearby.
> Shipra


 
I gather you haven't read the thread then or you would know.


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't want to get involved in a debate about emma as i think she has a few people really sucked into thinking she is a nice person. just wanted to tell what i know about the dogs people have been desperate to know about. the bulldog died in june from parvo unfortunately. the llasa was still in her house a month ago for definate but she said she was going to sell it and had someone interested so not so sure about that one sorry. the baby skunk from the previous thread did die unfortunately and wasn't sold on but the aph's that went unpaid for were swapped for snakes and cash with kennedy crew off here as far as emma told me. the 3 additional skunks somebody mentioned were one bought for £350 from someone i can't remember the username off here and the other 2 were apparently given to her by lucy although she said she was paying for one. hopefully that gives some people a bit better of an idea what happened to their animals : victory:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

may i ask do you know how the cat is Ruby(blue and white Tabby)please


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

i'm sorry but i never saw any of the cats although she told me she had 2. she said one was really tiny like a kitten because she had some kind of grown problem if that could be her? she kept them upstairs all the time they were never let down or out because of the dogs. sorry i couldn't be more help. i don't know what may have happened animal wise in the last month though as she was reported to social services and the rspca re the living conditions


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

right ok, well no i dont think that would have been her :s last time i knew she had my Ruby and 2 little boys  
i wonder if the rspca took her


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Exotic Mad said:


> I don't want to get involved in a debate about emma as i think she has a few people really sucked into thinking she is a nice person. just wanted to tell what i know about the dogs people have been desperate to know about. the bulldog died in june from parvo unfortunately. the llasa was still in her house a month ago for definate but she said she was going to sell it and had someone interested so not so sure about that one sorry. the baby skunk from the previous thread did die unfortunately and wasn't sold on but the aph's that went unpaid for were swapped for snakes and cash with kennedy crew off here as far as emma told me. the 3 additional skunks somebody mentioned were one bought for £350 from someone i can't remember the username off here and the other 2 were apparently given to her by lucy although she said she was paying for one. hopefully that gives some people a bit better of an idea what happened to their animals : victory:


Thats correct ...... I bought 2 APH's off Emma back in June for my wife. I paid cash and two corn hatchlings.
How do you know??? i take it you know Emma?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Exotic Mad said:


> I don't want to get involved in a debate about emma as i think she has a few people really sucked into thinking she is a nice person. just wanted to tell what i know about the dogs people have been desperate to know about. the bulldog died in june from parvo unfortunately. *the llasa was still in her house a month ago for definate but she said she was going to sell it and had someone interested so not so sure about that one sorry.* the baby skunk from the previous thread did die unfortunately and wasn't sold on but the aph's that went unpaid for were swapped for snakes and cash with kennedy crew off here as far as emma told me. the 3 additional skunks somebody mentioned were one bought for £350 from someone i can't remember the username off here and the other 2 were apparently given to her by lucy although she said she was paying for one. hopefully that gives some people a bit better of an idea what happened to their animals : victory:


So she's p***ed the signed agreement off then that she signed that if she couldn't keep him he was to be returned to Di.

Not only that, Is she telling anyone that is taking on these dogs, about the Parvo? Or is she just getting shot and putting other dogs and puppies at risk?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Exotic Mad said:


> i'm sorry but i never saw any of the cats although she told me she had 2. she said one was really tiny like a kitten because she had some kind of grown problem if that could be her? she kept them upstairs all the time they were never let down or out because of the dogs. sorry i couldn't be more help. i don't know what may have happened animal wise in the last month though as she was reported to social services and the rspca re the living conditions


And I wonder who did this for no apparent reason:bash::bash:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> And I wonder who did this for no apparent reason:bash::bash:


 
But surely if it was that bad, that Social Services are doing something about, then whoever did phone them has done the right thing.

We all bitch on about newspaper reports about Children and Animals living in beyond habitable conditions, and we all say 'Why did no one do anything?'
Wether she is suffering from a mental illness or not, she odviously needed the eye openner to show her that she could not go on like she was.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> And I wonder who did this for no apparent reason:bash::bash:


I have no idea whether there was 'no apparent reason' for her to be reported but if not then why would the social services tell her to get rid of some of her animals?
This was stated either in a post on this thread or the other thread.
There must have been some concern by them for the bairns living conditions!
Also has it been said that the RSPCA may have taken some of the animals? I can't remember.
If so then there was obviously 'apparent reason' for the two authorities to be involved.

Although I had nothing to do with reporting her I was definitely concerned about the bairns living conditions.

At least she is will be getting some of the help that she has needed for some time now.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i get on with you shell, but have you visited her ever?
it wasnt me although i actually wish id had the balles to do it. 
to be honest if whoever it was who called them, had been and seen the house in the state i saw it then they had every reason to, it wasnt fit to bring a dog/skunk/cat etc up in never mind a child. 
as Laura says she needed something to open her eyes.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Titch1980 said:


> i get on with you shell, but have you visited her ever?
> it wasnt me although i actually wish id had the balles to do it.
> to be honest if whoever it was who called them, had been and seen the house in the state i saw it then they had every reason to, it wasnt fit to bring a dog/skunk/cat etc up in never mind a child.
> as Laura says she needed something to open her eyes.


Well I've said this before. I totally agree Rach.

I've also said I like Emma as a person and I'm pleased she will now get the help she deserves and was maybe afraid to ask for.

I just hope that the bairn is still with her because he really won't thrive without his Mum around he's a lovely little lad.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

saxon said:


> Well I've said this before. I totally agree Rach.
> 
> I've also said I like Emma as a person and I'm pleased she will now get the help she deserves and was maybe afraid to ask for.
> 
> I just hope that the bairn is still with her because he really won't thrive without his Mum around he's a lovely little lad.


 
Last time I spoke to her she was at her witts end with him as he had stolen 2 lighters and was setting fire to plastic in his room. I said then that she needed to get help.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Last time I spoke to her she was at her witts end with him as he had stolen 2 lighters and was setting fire to plastic in his room. I said then that she needed to get help.


He was lovely each time I was there. Very polite and well behaved. That was at the beginning of the year though.
If his Mum is having problems though it will affect him.
I still think he needs to be with her.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Actually Emmas son is being assessed for ADHD, my son had this and was the child from hell. I dont believe its anything to do with his mother at all as unless youve lived with a child with this you would never understand.
My son is now 18 and is a lovely young man all with the help of Ritalin in his younger days.
As weve all talked about Emma , her animals and her son we may as well talk about her extended family, oh bugger it lets just pick holes in her whole family tree:bash:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't think it is necessary for anyone to question Emma's parenting ability - that is out of line and is, frankly, totally ireelevant to the fact that she owes people money! 

ADHD is a very difficult condition to learn to live with and I am sure that she will receive support for that.

Can I ask Exotic - you obviously know Emma personally to know the stuff you do, do you know or can you find out who she sold the dogs to at all? I am sure that Di and the others would really like any help you can offer in finding their animals. The contract signed by Emma about the Lhasa going back to Di surely would stand in court?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I've got triplets, and raising them has been very hard, but even as toddlers none of them got hold of a lighter. That is terrible, how on earth could she leave things like that lying around?

Sounds like there was more than enough reason for social services to get involved, sounds like the wake up call might kick her butt into gear, or at the very least get her some help and make her realise her kids and pets are more important than just collectors items.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Actually Emmas son is being assessed for ADHD, my son had this and was the child from hell. I dont believe its anything to do with his mother at all as unless youve lived with a child with this you would never understand.
> My son is now 18 and is a lovely young man all with the help of Ritalin in his younger days.
> As weve all talked about Emma , her animals and her son we may as well talk about her extended family, oh bugger it lets just pick holes in her whole family tree:bash:


Funny, what with my Son being not only Autistic but having ADHD aswell. So yes. I am more than aware.
Just takes good parenting. After all, the top Child Psc said my son was an absolute wonder! Because he has skills which far surpass his disabilities and how well We have raised him.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I've got triplets, and raising them has been very hard, but even as *toddlers none of them got hold of a lighter*. That is terrible, how on earth could she leave things like that lying around?
> 
> Sounds like there was more than enough reason for social services to get involved, sounds like the wake up call might kick her butt into gear, or at the very least get her some help and make her realise her kids and pets are more important than just collectors items.


 
My 3 year old son used to climb onto the kitchen work surfaces to reach things in the top cupboards. I had to chain the front door shut or he would escape. He stole matches from a friends house when he was 4 and tried to start a fire in his bedroom. ADHD kids have no fear of anything and nothing is safe from them. Unless you have lived with a child with ADHD you would never be able to comprehend what they are capable of.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> I don't think it is necessary for anyone to question Emma's parenting ability - that is out of line and is, frankly, totally ireelevant to the fact that she owes people money!


If she had paid people what she owed them none of this would have occurred.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Funny, what with my Son being not only Autistic but having ADHD aswell. So yes. I am more than aware.
> Just takes good parenting. After all, the top Child Psc said my son was an absolute wonder! Because he has skills which far surpass his disabilities and how well We have raised him.


 
My son had excellent marks at school and once he was on medication and he could concentrate he outshone all his class mates. It has nothing to do with good parenting at all it is helped with medication and is something that they can learn to manage themselves with age. Funny you should say that but I was told how well I had raised my son too


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry Lisa but that is WAY out of order! My children don't have ADHD or anything else but my 6 years old recently stole a lighter from outside while we had friends round ofr dinner and set fire to her wallpaper - some things can't be prevented with kids and for you to judge someone as a parent because of that is wrong as far as I am concerned.
Shall step out of this thread for a while until the original topic is resumed or else I may get an infraction!

Ray - I have said all along that monies should have been paid and have even offered to go over and see Emma as a neutral party to try to help resolve this for the parties involved. Just don't feel questioning someone's parenting skills is relevant in the slightest!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

My point is - ADHD or not - if you watched them, they wouldn't do it. You cant just leave a kid to it's own devices then blame a health condition for them getting onto the kitchen work surface or playing with fire. Watch them and stop them before they do it.

My point is that with three babies, and two older girls, bearing in mind two are being assessed for special needs - none of my kids would ever get hold of a lighter, it's not rocket science, it's parenting.

Having said that, if this person cant look after an animal without going OTT, perhaps kids weren't a good follow on!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> My son had excellent marks at school and once he was on medication and he could concentrate he outshone all his class mates. It has nothing to do with good parenting at all it is something that they can learn to manage themselves with age. Funny you should say that but I was told how well I had raised my son too


 
My son isn't on any medication, and yes, good parenting has a lot to do with it. We elected not to drug him.

My hubby has just said. 

So what you're saying is his success is f*** all to do with good parenting, all you had to do was drug him up and leave him to it. Point proven.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Am sure your kids have never done nothing they shouldn't have done then Lisa?? Please don't tar people as being bad parents cos their kids do things they shouldn't have - I am a friggin good parent to my kids and have had the same happen to me so assuming that you feel everyone is not fit to have kids if they misbehave or do daft things then perhaps I should unsubscribe this thread before anything more is said by you?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Actually Emmas son is being assessed for ADHD, my son had this and was the child from hell. I dont believe its anything to do with his mother at all as unless youve lived with a child with this you would never understand.
> My son is now 18 and is a lovely young man all with the help of Ritalin in his younger days.
> As weve all talked about Emma , her animals and her son we may as well talk about her extended family, oh bugger it lets just pick holes in her whole family tree:bash:


 Going off at a tangent. I understand that children are born with ADHD. It's a syndrome which requires medication? If this is the case, how come they 'grow out of it'?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> Ray - I have said all along that monies should have been paid and have even offered to go over and see Emma as a neutral party to try to help resolve this for the parties involved. *Just don't feel questioning someone's parenting skills is relevant in the slightest!*


I quite agree Brittone, I was merely pointing out that this is a consequence of Emma not facing up to her responsibilities.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

brittone05 said:


> Am sure your kids have never done nothing they shouldn't have done then Lisa?? Please don't tar people as being bad parents cos their kids do things they shouldn't have - I am a friggin good parent to my kids and have had the same happen to me so assuming that you feel everyone is not fit to have kids if they misbehave or do daft things then perhaps I should unsubscribe this thread before anything more is said by you?


Course they have - but the thing is, I know how hard ADHD is, I have friends and family who have kids with it and related problems. But their parents put even more effort into keeping an eye on them. It's not hard to check a kids hand before he goes to bed, or watch them when they're in the kitchen etc.

I never said everyone with kids who dont behave are bad parents, I'd be in there with them lol. I said someone who has evidently got real problems stopping herself aquiring animals and mistreating them because she takes on too much - and has been told by social services to get rid of her pets because their housing conditions are so poor they're affecting their kids - shouldn't have kids. Or should get off their lazy arse and do something about it!


----------

